# Learned some good tips



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2014)

Had a good time a good time at the hammer in. The two master bladesmiths gave great seminars. I especially liked Terry Vandevenders talk on making guards and handles. Put some knives in my displace case for show and tell and a collector wanted to buy the one shown on my avatar. I told him I really wasn't interested in selling it but he kept coming back and raising the offer. I guess everyone has there price and he finally found mine. As he said " you can always make another one " after thinking about it, he was right, so away he went with that one and one other one. There is a saying that you can't sell knives to knifemakers so the collector being there was a stroke of luck I guess. Sure didn't want to sell it yet because it was my most recent Me knife.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats Robert, and/or sorry for your loss. Can't say as I blame him, it's a gorgeous knife.... Gotta love those collectors....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 10, 2014)

You can always make another one and it will always be better than the last one.
Hope you found some new knifemaker friends there...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

Robert do you have a pic of the knife? Sounds like you had a good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Glad you had a good time and learned some new tips and on the sale.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Robert do you have a pic of the knife?


 
Yeah what he said!! ^^


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats . If you make another, even better so to speak, he will probably buy it next year to add to his collection. Sounds like a win win to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Robert, and/or sorry for your loss. Can't say as I blame him, it's a gorgeous knife.... Gotta love those collectors....


Yes, I do love them. They keep me in material and tools.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

Molokai said:


> You can always make another one and it will always be better than the last one.
> Hope you found some new knifemaker friends there...


Yes, I knew Master Smith James Crowell by site but got to meet and talk to him, what a super nice guy! If anyone wants to start forging there blades he has set of 4 dvd's for $100 that would get you well on your way. Haven't seen them but he has worked with all the old master smiths, has a wealth of knowledge and has given lots of siminars in the US. and other countries. He makes it look easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats . If you make another, even better so to speak, he will probably buy it next year to add to his collection. Sounds like a win win to me


Funny you said that, because he gave me his e-mail address and told me if I made any more presentation knives like it to send him a picture.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Robert do you have a pic of the knife? Sounds like you had a good time.


Keven, It's the one that shows up when I post any thing on wood barter.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

Even though I don't forge blades any more I learned some different methods I can use if I do. the handle making part, by MS Terry Vandevender, was very good especially they part on making handles that can be taken apart and put back together. It is very strong but has no adhesives at all. For all you young guy out there, take advantage of work shops. Even if you think you know how to do something you might learn an easier way to do it. You should stop learning when they close the coffin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

Robert your work is just magnificent. Superb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 10, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> As he said " you can always make another one " after thinking about it, he was right, so away he went with that one and one other one.



Well, maybe. I used to buy old shotguns, restock them and engrave them. Always ended up selling them when someone hit the magic number because I knew I could engrave another one...even nicer if I wanted. I had a racket going. Then I cut the end of my thumb off at the machine shop where I worked. I found out you need a thumb with feeling to push a graver. So much for engraving. Of the dozens of guns I engraved, I still have only two. Hang on to a couple of those knives real tight, Robert. Just in case. Gary


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 10, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Well, maybe. I used to buy old shotguns, restock them and engrave them. Always ended up selling them when someone hit the magic number because I knew I could engrave another one...even nicer if I wanted. I had a racket going. Then I cut the end of my thumb off at the machine shop where I worked. I found out you need a thumb with feeling to push a graver. So much for engraving. Of the dozens of guns I engraved, I still have only two. Hang on to a couple of those knives real tight, Robert. Just in case. Gary


Bad things seem to happen to good people. Working around bandsaws, belt grinders and especially buffers that can happen to me with a lapse of concentration, so I know your right. Called the damascus maker, who is getting up in age, to get some more billets. he wasn't sure of the pattern and he doesn't fool with computers so I am going to have to mail him a picture of the knife so he will know what damascus pattern it is to make me some more.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 11, 2014)

Robert, did you engrave steel or ?


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Robert, did you engrave steel or ?



I engraved steel until I lost my thumb tip. I learned to engrave in Gardone Val Trompia Italy. Gary


----------



## Molokai (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry Gary i thought Robert was engraving. Thats why i dont like viewing forum on my phone. 
Can you give some general tips. What tools are used for that?


----------



## Molokai (Feb 11, 2014)

Robert, can you go in more detail, what is Ponzi damascus ?
i heard of Ponzi scheme...


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Robert, did you engrave steel or ?


No , Just do the file work.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 11, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I engraved steel until I lost my thumb tip. I learned to engrave in Gardone Val Trompia Italy. Gary


I've read there is some extremely skilled gravers there, it's is a shame you lost that ability.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Robert, can you go in more detail, what is Ponzi damascus ?
> i heard of Ponzi scheme...


Ponzio is the damascus makers last name. His full name is Doug Ponzio and his business is called Prairie Forge and his web site is ponziodamascus.com
Originally I thought the knife was made with Doug's damascus but after checking, it turned out the billet was made by Robert Eggerling who does not have a web site or e-mail. I talked to him on the phone and mailed a photo of the knife so he would know what pattern I was talking about. If he doesn't have any on hand he said he would make me some.


----------

